# fresh chicken manure on corn?



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

I know you're not supposed to use chicken manure fresh...it will burn the plants. But a friend told me last year that they sidedressed their corn with it, (fairly fresh) and the corn was lush and beautiful. They did say, however, that the ears didn't seem to do that well...missing a lot of kernels. But we also had a drought here. Would the manure affect the ears, or was it the drought or something else? I have plenty of chicken manure, and the spot I'm planting corn is poor. Should I do it?? Thanks!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

If you spread the manure between the rows, several inches from the corn plant roots, you may well benefit the corn, especially as it rains, and washes the nutrient in a little at a time.

The missing kernels from last year were far more likely caused by the drought than by excess nitrogen.


----------



## piccololily (Mar 3, 2003)

> The missing kernels from last year were far more likely caused by the drought than by excess nitrogen


That's what I figured....everything was affected by drought here. 

Another question...could I put some of this manure in the bottom of a deep-ish hole, fill with soil, then plant squash/melons? Or is that too close to the roots?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

What I would do in that situation is, as you said, dig a deeper hole....or make a bigger mound-- squash and melons like dry feet, thus their preference for being planted in a mound-- and mix the raw material that you have available _very well_ into the soil, say five percent manure to 95 of earth.
Melons are heavy feeders, and will likely do just fine in such a rich medium.
That said, I made almost a hundred watermelon hills this year with pure compost, and I have no fears, but it was finished material and not raw.


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm not sure how safe the raw chicken manure would be (I've not ever tried it because I know it's "hot"), but the missing kernels are due to incomplete pollination. You can get that even in times of adequate rainfall. To help increase pollination, you can shake the corn stalks a little. Corn is wind pollinated so if you can get that pollen drifting in the air a little bit it helps you get more kernels.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I use fresh chicken manure mixed with the bedding in my garden. In the spring I have the old bedding that has rested a bit before I use it, but as that pile runs out I use fresh-ish stuff as side dressing. I put some down just yesterday around my onions, tomatoes and peppers. I plan on laying it heavy on the spot for watermelons as well. 
I have used it on corn too.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

would too much chicken manure - composted - cause seeds not to germinate?


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Lilandra.....

The answer is no.

The only composting condition that might remotely affect germination is placing the seed directly into the center of a really hot pile......


----------

